# Need three men for sidewalk crew in Louisville Kentucky



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got properties contracted that definately needs at least three men ASAP for salting and removal of snow and Ice on sidewalks.
Contact at (502)773-3905.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody in the Louisville Southern Indiana area. Top pay!payup


----------



## Ebbster (Dec 25, 2006)

What all do you need and what part of town


----------

